# Parts for MTD Snow Flite 311-300



## cel478 (Feb 16, 2021)

Does anyone know where to find parts for a vintage snow flite?


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Does this look familiar? I get my parts on the MTD website


----------



## cel478 (Feb 16, 2021)

Very similar, looks like a newer model though.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

cel478 said:


> Does anyone know where to find parts for a vintage snow flite?
> View attachment 175928
> View attachment 175926



I currently have 2 Snow Flites in my collection, one from 85 that my neighbour gave me, and an 84 that I am fixing for the same neighbour. He tells me these have been in the family since brand new (his dad bought both), and when I informed him the pulley assembly on his was bent, he went over to his dad's and found a brand new one, still wrapped up.
Great old machines, no fancy turn clutches or such, but also built out of "real steel". 
On the smaller one, the throttle cable and all of the plastic bushings needed replacing, plus old gas and tire rot.
Not certain what parts you are looking for, but other than a couple of items, I have been able to source new parts fairly easily, once I determined the "part number".
I was also shocked to learn that MTD still has info for some of these older machines available, unlike when one is looking for Noma/Murray/Craftsman parts.


----------

